# Simple Single Infusion Wheat Beer? Recipe?



## chadjaja (7/10/09)

I'm wanting to do an AG wheat beer but all my looking around says its not the easiest of AG beers to make. Having an esky for a mash tun makes it hard to raise and lower temps without adding water etc and all this talk of decoction and acid rests etc etc.

That and the possibility of a stuck sparge. I may or may not need rice hulls?

Does anyone have a decent AG wheat beer recipe that is a lot simpler.

I want to add some coriander, 250-500g of orange blossom honey and I already have the 1010 yeast for the style I want.

I'm still not sure what type of wheat malt to use as their are a few of them and each one has its pro's and cons.

I would think the easiest option at the moment is half pils and half wheat malt. I'm also not sure how much the addition of honey effects the grain bill?

Anyone help me out a bit here?


----------



## tdh (7/10/09)

If it's a basic wheat ale then 50/50 will work fine.

Hulls won't be necessary with only 50% wheat malt.

If you want honey aroma then try priming with honey (aroma is captured under the lid).

tdh


----------



## sinkas (7/10/09)

try adding 250-500g coriander,


----------



## tdh (7/10/09)

half a kg of coriander??????


----------



## glaab (7/10/09)

she'll be chewy!


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

sinkas said:


> try adding 250-500g coriander,


 :blink: 



tdh said:


> half a kg of coriander??????



Ive always heard around 12-15g is standard for a 23L batch!


----------



## chadjaja (7/10/09)

I plan on kegging it so the honey will go in very late in the boil with the coriander I'd think. I was thinking around the 15g mark for coriander as its pretty dominating and with 1010 being a more neutral yeast I don't want to go overboard. 

If I go the half wheat option what one do I choose for a wit? Raw, malted, torrified, flaked......etc etc ? I've no idea on which one to choose.....


----------



## tdh (7/10/09)

You asked for simple.

tdh


----------



## seemax (7/10/09)

Keep it simple... 50/50 wheat malt/torrefied wheat (unmalted)...

You can also use wheet bix, burghul, etc just be careful of the salt content. Search the forums for weet bix wit there is plenty of discussion. Add rice hulls if you fear stuck mash, otherwise mash out high.


----------



## QldKev (7/10/09)

There's a Schnieder and Schon weizen recipie in the RecipieDB. Best wheat beer ever.

QldKev


----------



## kenlock (7/10/09)

This is my current Wit. Next time I will double the corriander and orange peel.
It had the taste of Hoegaarden when very fresh, but definitely needed more.

Recipe: Lone Star White Beer
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.93 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 3.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.90 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 49.22 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 38.86 % 
0.23 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.96 % 
8.00 gm Williamette [7.10 %] (60 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Williamette [7.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.64 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 11.00 L of water at 72.6 C 67.0 C 

Hope this helps


----------



## chadjaja (7/10/09)

Thanks guys I think I'm going in the right direction now.


----------

